# how to pm someone



## shaun o'shea (6 Feb 2013)

as above i cannot work it out on here,help please


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2013)

Click on the members avatar then click on 'start a conversation'.


----------



## shaun o'shea (6 Feb 2013)

thank you very much ianrauk.


----------



## Scoosh (6 Feb 2013)

He's like that !


----------



## RedFeend (10 Apr 2013)

Please help this thicky. I can find the person's profile page I want to send a pm, but no way can I see 'start a conversation' or any other way to contact them. Sorry for being dumb. Thank you.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2013)

RedFeend said:


> Please help this thicky. I can find the person's profile page I want to send a pm, but no way can I see 'start a conversation' or any other way to contact them. Sorry for being dumb. Thank you.


I think you have to have made a minimum number of posts first - 10?

It's to reduce the likelihood of members getting 'spammed'.


----------



## RedFeend (11 Apr 2013)

Thank you Colin. That helps a lot. Can also see why this is not 'advertised' as such. Have no intention of spamming anyone, ever. I hate Spam (a result of the greasy spam fritters we got given for dinner at school). 
Had better get posting. Having just joined I've been working my way around the forums before saying anything. There is loads of interesting stuff, but I guess I'll have to stop lurking and join in.


----------



## Shaun (11 Apr 2013)

Features are added as you post more - once you're qualified (which doesn't take too many posts) - go to a member's profile page, click the *Information* tab and you'll see a link 'Start a conversation'. Click and chat. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## RedFeend (12 Apr 2013)

Thank you. I look forward to my award ceremony when I qualify. I feel like asking if I will earn the right to put some letters after my name, but I'm afraid someone might just tell me.


----------



## RedFeend (12 Apr 2013)

Hooray. I've just qualified. Spiffing stuff, whato! This calls for a ☕.


----------

